# [Indian NR] 12.95 SQ-1 average with 10.01 single NRs!-Lakshay Modi



## asacuber (Mar 25, 2016)

http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=1449&cat=12&rnd=2

NR madness
BTW almost sub 10


----------

